# Corrado's



## JohnT (May 9, 2016)

For those of you in Jersey, I just got a call from Corrado's. They will not be getting in ANY Chilean grapes this year! 

The problem is that now it is too late to get my grapes from someone else. 

Have to say that I am disappointed. I spent a lot of time yesterday getting ready for crush!


Supplemental: Turns out that their entire shipment is spoiled. Their final word is that there will be no Chilean grapes this year. 


Excuse me while I curl up in the fetal position and uncontrollably sob..


----------



## dcbrown73 (May 9, 2016)

Ouch, sorry to hear about that. Your niece and nephew are going to be bummed.


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 9, 2016)

Holy cow, that's terrible. So sorry to hear, John.


----------



## heatherd (May 9, 2016)

That stinks.


----------



## JohnT (May 9, 2016)

Can't tell you how depressing this is!


----------



## sour_grapes (May 9, 2016)

Arrggghhh. My condolonces, John.


----------



## stickman (May 9, 2016)

What happened, a bad crop, or spoiled during shipment? That is depressing, sorry to hear it; take a Xanax if you have it.


----------



## ceeaton (May 9, 2016)

JohnT said:


> Can't tell you how depressing this is!



It's like being a kid again and not having any presents to open at Christmas time.

The Grinch who stole the grapes...

Sorry to hear of your loss, @JohnT.


----------



## Bubba1 (May 9, 2016)

Are they gonna have any juice pails?.....wow what a disappointment that will put a wrench in my pipeline


----------



## eightysixCJ (May 9, 2016)

#%?! I didn't get that call yet and was looking forward to the grapes and juice!

Tom


----------



## pgentile (May 9, 2016)

I know it's a long way from Fairfield but Gino Pinto's in South Jersey still has some varieties of Chilean grapes. At least their website is still indicating so. I picked 5 lugs of Carmenere last Wednesday.


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 9, 2016)

If it makes you feel any better, @JohnT , I racked all 4 of mine off gross lees tonight. They are less than stellar. Yes, they are young. But at this point last fall, I KNEW my Lanza wines were going to be really good. I've got some work to do on these.


----------



## JohnT (May 10, 2016)

WAAAAHOOOO! 

Gino Pinto has grapes! I placed the order (52 half-lugs) and they said "no problem"! I am gonna run down and pick them up on Saturday!!!! 

Awesome, simply awesome! 

They are much further away, about 4 hours round trip. 

LIKE I CARE!!!! 

I say again! WAAAAAHOOOOO! I GOT GRAPES!!!!


----------



## sour_grapes (May 10, 2016)

Great news, John! I was worried that you were going to have to do a batch of spring wine from Welch's! (Available all year!) ::


----------



## JohnT (May 10, 2016)

eightysixCJ said:


> #%?! I didn't get that call yet and was looking forward to the grapes and juice!
> 
> Tom


 

Their final word was that they will not get in any fresh grapes, but will still get juice pails. The pails should be in sometime next week.


----------



## berrycrush (May 10, 2016)

What a bummer! Sorry to hear this.


----------



## JohnT (May 10, 2016)

sour_grapes said:


> Great news, John! I was worried that you were going to have to do a batch of spring wine from Welch's! (Available all year!) ::


 

LOL, Not even at......


----------



## dcbrown73 (May 10, 2016)

Cool, I'm glad it worked out for you.


----------



## eightysixCJ (May 10, 2016)

JohnT said:


> Their final word was that they will not get in any fresh grapes, but will still get juice pails. The pails should be in sometime next week.



Thanks John. Hopefully I'll make the run south for a few lugs.

Tom


----------



## JohnT (May 11, 2016)

Boatboy24 said:


> If it makes you feel any better, @JohnT , I racked all 4 of mine off gross lees tonight. They are less than stellar. Yes, they are young. But at this point last fall, I KNEW my Lanza wines were going to be really good. I've got some work to do on these.


 

Boatboy: Are you a fan of Aesop??


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 11, 2016)

JohnT said:


> Boatboy: Are you a fan of Aesop??



Just trying to make you feel better.  I guess that's no longer needed.


----------



## sour_grapes (May 11, 2016)

JohnT said:


> Boatboy: Are you a fan of Aesop??



Well, you KNOW I am, right?

But, yeah, that was pretty fitting for Jim's comments!


----------



## ColemanM (May 11, 2016)

Little late to this party, but, congratulations John. Glad you're getting some grapes!!


----------



## JohnT (May 12, 2016)

I normally deal with Corrado's exclusively. Been doing this for 20+ years. Although the drive is longer, I am looking forward to seeing what Gino Pinto's is like. I expect that it is a mega-store much like Corrado's.

They seem to have excellent customer service. They (Gino Pinot) actually called me yesterday to confirm that they have my grapes. They really gave me a warm-fuzzy feeling. 

Anybody want to weigh-in here? What were your experiences with Gino Pinto??


----------



## sour_grapes (May 12, 2016)

JohnT said:


> They really gave me a warm-fuzzy feeling.



Let's hope your grapes are not warm and fuzzy!


----------



## cintipam (May 12, 2016)

Hi John

Very glad things are working out for you. It's frustrating when you miss a season.

Why don't you start a new thread about Gino Pinto's so that others considering trying them will have an easier time finding the info about them?

My spring juice bucket source did not email the info to me, so I missed out. I know the usual guy who was in charge of the list moved on to open his own home made beer store, but Listermann's did fall California buckets without him and I bought some. I have to drop in to see what happened. 

Pam in cinti


----------



## pgentile (May 12, 2016)

I have only made two purchases from Gino Pinto's, juice buckets in the fall and the Carmenere lugs last week, the Pinot Grigio and Sangiovese buckets have already turned into good wines although the Sangiovese needs a bit more aging. The Carmenere is coming along fine.

I don't know what Corrado's is like but Gino Pinto has everything for wine making scaled all the way down to home wine making and all the way up to commercial. Customer service has been top notch. Plus they also have a lot of Italian food imports, olive oil, cheese, etc.

I like Procacci Bros a little better here in Philly, they have a barrel tapped of their own wine and good italian cheeses, meats and bread to consume while you are waiting for your order. But they only have grapes and buckets for the California harvest.

Hope you have a good experience.


----------



## JohnT (May 13, 2016)

Sounds great. I can pick up something to munch on during the return trip.


----------

